# Race For Life



## smile4loubie (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Im doing Race for Life on Saturday 19th and would be sooo grateful if you could sponsor me http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/louisewise1

Please come along and support me on the day too... I'll be keeping you all updated on my training/blood sugars etc till then xxx


----------

